# Formulierungshilfe: Schreiben an die Aufsichtsbehörden der Länder



## Unregistriert (1 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits mehrere T5F (per E-Mail) an die "AZ Direct GmbH" geschickt. Jedoch habe ich bisher keine Antwort/Auskunft erhalten. 

Nun würde ich gerne erfahren, wie man ein Schreiben an die Aufsichtsbehörden der Länder (in diesem Fall „Landesbeauftragte für Datenschutz und Informationsfreiheit Nordrhein-Westfalen“) formuliert und welche Daten diese benötigen.

MfG
Paul


----------

